# Need reccomendation for striking art from limited options



## nytmare (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello,

I would like to start training in Martial Arts soon and have been researching schools in my area. ( Worcester, MA )

However I am having a difficult time deciding on what discipline to train in because of the choices available. Specifically, I am looking to learn a striking art to defend myself in real fight scenarios. Best would be something that incorporates a lot of actual application / sparing. Likewise, I need it to be something I can pick up and begin using quicker rather than later.

Through most of my searching on the board I have concluded that Muay Thai / Kickboxing / Vale Tudo / MMA training would be the ideal choice. TKD would be less practical ( plus my legs are more muscular and less flexible ). Kung Fu is a bit more abstract and internal so not ideal for what I need ( according to woOty's thread ). I searched for Kajukenbo and escrima and couldn't find anything near me.

I was wondering if some one could help recommend which style would be better for what I am looking for.

These look to be my only options at my location:

Tae Kwon Do 
Kenpo Karate 
Kung Fu 
Aikido
Bando
Kwanmukan


----------



## nytmare (Sep 27, 2006)

These looked intriguing but then again, what do I know.... 






*KEN-RYU KENPO-KARATE ( **http://www.alandallessandrokarate.com/whats_new.html** )
*
*The Martial Arts disciplines that make up the core of Ken-Ryu Kenpo.
*Alan D'Allessandro has taken some of the best elements and techniques of several martial arts disciplines, his own material, and material from the different Kenpo styles he has studied to develop this system.

Taken form the *"Judo"* discipline is the skill to take down or upset the balance of an attacker. The *"Jujitsu"* aspects are joint locks, armbars, pins, traps, as well as striking. Pure power vs. power and direct movement found in *"Karate"*, and the multiple strike combinations and extensive footwork taken from *"Kenpo"* and *"Kick-Boxing"*. Topping off this system is the fluid movements and animal techniques that are found in the *"Kung Fu"* discipline.

The format of this system is structured to progressively develop the students utilizing the proper balance of upper body vs. lower body usage, starting out with basic Karate and working in Kenpo,and incorporating material fom each discipline as the student progresses in rank.








*Kwanmukan ? **http://www.kwanmukan-ma.com/*


In the Kwanmukan style, you will learn the hand and foot techniques of pre-world war II Japanese Shoto-Kan karate.
You will also learn the ancient art of jiudo, which is comprised of throwing, choking, and joint locking techniques.
Kobudo is the study of classical Okinawan weapons, including the bo, tonfa, sai and nunchaku. The training helps develop strong joints, muscles, timing, and balance. 
Aiki-jitsu encompasses all of these arts. The study of *aiki-jitsu* offers the advantages of rhythmic movement and physical fitness, both integral parts of self-defense training. It encourages discipline and a non-violent attitude. The student learns to use an opponent's force by bringing it into his own circle, neutralizing aggressive action by gaining control of the attacker.





*Bando **http://www.bandoofnewengland.com/*
 
Evidently Bando is similar to Muay Thai ??? The website looks like this particular place focuses on "forms" and what not from their "champions" section.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

Kenpo is your best bet. Trust me.
Sean


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 27, 2006)

nytmare said:


> Specifically, I am looking to learn a striking art to defend myself in real fight scenarios. Best would be something that incorporates a lot of actual application / sparing. Likewise, I need it to be something I can pick up and begin using quicker rather than later.


 
For what you are looking for, I'd go with Kenpo Karate.
Other opinions?


----------



## Carol (Sep 27, 2006)

Depends on the school.  

Like nearly everywhere in Mass, there is a lot of Shaolin Kempo in Worcester, less of the Parker Kenpo.  

The instructor is more important than the art.  If you have an outstanding instructor, you will be able to learn and apply the style to anything you need to use it for.  If your instructor is not outstanding, you will have trouble applying the style no matter what it is.

Choose wisely.


----------



## BlackDragon (Sep 27, 2006)

What style of kenpo karate is it???
shaolin, Japanese, Chinese, Ed parker's system, ect.....


----------



## sealth (Sep 27, 2006)

i study american kenpo and i can tell you it is the most street practical art ive found.everything youll learn is taken from natural body motion.the art is talored to your specific needs.like i can do my kenpo but, you cant .you can only do your kenpo.none of those high extreme kicks that never hit anyone anyway.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd have to say Kenpo whichever is availible. I earned my bb in Tracy's,but have a serious respect for Parkers. Either one will teach you what you need to know.  The most important thing is to get started as soon as possible before you loose you passion to get started.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2006)

Most areas have boxing gyms / clubs.  Sometimes they aren't as visible though if they are training out of a YMCA.  Or if your using the Yellow pages it might be under "Boxing" rather then "Martial arts"


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd recommend go watch at least one class from each of the schools, even participate in a free class if that is allowed.

See who the best instructor is, who is training his/her students like you want to be trained.

Don't believe everything you read from opinionated martial artists.

What we really mean is "I go to a style X school so I know the style X school is the best choice." Most of us are just loyal that way.

But choosing a school should be a long-term decision: take an extra week and make sure you make the right one.


----------



## pstarr (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes - by all means, visit the schools that interest you and try out a class.  I think Kenpo might be a good choice...kung-fu also, depending on the style.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 28, 2006)

If you want a striking art then MMA won't be the one, that's more 50 percent groundwork, throws, grappling.

I agree with a few others if you just want a fighting system designed for modern day needs then the best one in your choice is Kempo


----------



## nytmare (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. 

Ironically I asked this question on another board and they encouraged me to avoid kenpo and find boxing / judo if I can't find muay thai.

In your opinion does the Kenpo school I linked to above look good? 
http://www.neka1.com/
http://www.alandallessandrokarate.com/


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, as you said "Muay Thai / Kickboxing / Vale Tudo / MMA training" was your interest, Boxing and Judo are probably much better options, and are fairly common, so I'd agree with the other board


----------



## Carol (Sep 28, 2006)

nytmare said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Ironically I asked this question on another board and they encouraged me to avoid kenpo and find boxing / judo if I can't find muay thai.
> 
> ...


 
Depends.  There are a lot of instructors in Massachusetts that have made up their own style and refer to what they do as "Kenpo" (or "Kempo").  The D'Allessandros are among the folks that made up their own style. 

They are a sport karate organization.  IMO, what works in competitions is not always the same as what works on the street.  That's not to say they are bad folks....if they are near you, they are worth checking out.  But be very careful.  Don't sign up for something just because it's Kenpo.  Try out as many schools as you can, then decide.


----------



## nytmare (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks Andrew Green,

Those particular arts weren't necessarily my "interest" ... 

It was just what I guessed to be the best fit for my objectives ( striking, street self defense, faster track to learn ) after searching and reading posts on the forum. However, I could be wrong.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Depends on the school.
> 
> Like nearly everywhere in Mass, there is a lot of Shaolin Kempo in Worcester, less of the Parker Kenpo.
> 
> ...


 
What Carol said.  Not only will you have an easier time learning from a *good* instructor, you'll also learn how to use the techniques *properly*.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been doing martial arts for a few years now testing different arts out to eventually get to the right art for me, as some poeple will know now, Wing Chun. So I suppose I'm free to say, most martial artists start off on their art wanting fitness and self defense, then progressively grow into acting as if it's more than that, more a way of life and maybe following the spiritual side also.

Few people do not but in most cases I'm pretty sure from experiences this is true. Maybe you will grow with your art and take the same effects.

Just something to consider buddy.


----------



## still learning (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello, Kempo has alot fast strikes/kicks and takedowns in  most of there techniques.  Mulitple hitting is the trade mark of most Kempo schools.

Learning Judo.....may suprise you....they do have striking (upper ranks-BB)...depending on your Sensi.

You may want to look into this style! ........Aloha


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2006)

nytmare said:


> Specifically, I am looking to learn a striking art to defend myself in real fight scenarios.




The advice to look for a boxing program is a good one--a gym, the YMCA, etc. Judo/wrestling is an excellent adjunct.

 


> Tae Kwon Do
> Kenpo Karate
> Kung Fu
> Aikido
> ...





>



From this list, Bando is your best bet...if all the instructors are equal. Of course, they aren't. But Bando has a Muay Thai-style kickboxing component, and if it's emphasized then you'll get what you are looking for, I'd wager.

Kung Fu is a very generic term...do you know the style?


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 29, 2006)

I teach private lessons in Karate out of Worcester, but at this point in time, am not accepting new students (except under rare circumstances).  I suggest (from experience of meeting and watching) Dave Staple's Kenpo Karate.  It's Ed Parker all the way.  Good luck!

http://www.stapleskenpo.com/


----------



## nytmare (Sep 29, 2006)

arnisador said:


> The advice to look for a boxing program is a good one--a gym, the YMCA, etc. Judo/wrestling is an excellent adjunct.
> 
> [/size][/font][/color]
> 
> ...




arnisador,

the Bando place -
intrigued me but the advice from many have been to avoid this place since they seem to emphasise form champions and katas more so than sparing. What do you think from their website? http://www.bandoofnewengland.com/

The Kung Fu place - 
I can't find anything that specifically says what style it is on their website, although i do see this text and have no clue what it means ...  "Looang Foo Pai" and "Huan Shou Gong Fu"


----------



## nytmare (Sep 29, 2006)

KempoShaun said:


> I teach private lessons in Karate out of Worcester, but at this point in time, am not accepting new students (except under rare circumstances). I suggest (from experience of meeting and watching) Dave Staple's Kenpo Karate. It's Ed Parker all the way. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.stapleskenpo.com/


 

Thanks Shaun,

I just found out that evidently there is some MMA training camp type place concealed in a brick building some where near webster square. Supposedly there are MMA fighters training people in Muay Thai and BJJ there.

Do you think staples kenpo would be a better choice?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 29, 2006)

I would probably give the Bando school a shot anyways.  But then again, I have a kukri fetish.

Jeff


----------



## kosho (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi, 
      My Dojo is about 35 - 45 min from worcester it is in Orange ma.
I teach Shaolin kempo  and My school also Now  can teach kosho Ryu Kempo  there  are only (2) schools in Mass That can. Under Hanshi Bruce juchnik.  there is also a kosho Kempo school in your area...
I also teach ground work. I took a long look at the Comb. in shaolin  and made  changes to work  in the street issues. Please feel free to come down  and take 2 weeks free  and  go from there. I also do not deal with a 1 punch teaching... the second  or third is trying to come  and hit you. A journy of a 1000 miles starts with 1 single step... GOOD luck  I also do private classes  and have 2 spots left. in that aera...
here is the info. I teach and train my students hard... please check out the web site  and info...  If I can help let me Know  Best of luck with your choice...
*Massachusetts *Plus  My cost  are low  

Shaolin KempoTraining Center
(School of natural law)
_Stephen E. Bonk - Head Instructor_
Orange, MA 01364
978-544-9693
www.shaolinkempotraining.com 

Kosho Ryu of Central Massachusetts
_Ray Erlandson-Head Instructor
_339 Granite St., Worcester, MA 01607
508 792-9399 
rpe2311@charter.net


----------



## KempoShaun (Sep 29, 2006)

Nytmare, if you're looking for a striking art, I think Staple's Kenpo will be your best avenue.  If you're looking to get into the MMA/BJJ camps, then this place is pretty good:

http://www.worcesterbjj.com/

But if you want an art with a lot more striking, and a lot less grappling and wrestling, Staple's is the way to go.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd say go talk to the instructors of the ones that appeal to you most. Personally - I'd go with either Kenpo or Muay Thai. They're the most practical for "putting them down-now" - presuming you have a good instructor.


----------



## searcher (Oct 12, 2006)

Go into each school and talk to the instructors.   Ask if they have an introductory class where you can "try out" the school.   I give this advice to potential students that come to me for instruction as well as everyone else.   You may find that any one of the styles you have listed are a good fit for you, but keep your mind open to other schools that may open up in your area.   New instructors are opening up new schools all the time.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 20, 2006)

Are there no boxing gyms in your area?  If you're looking to incorporate hand-based striking techniques, the majority of what you see on the street, boxing teaches you how to absorb punishment, how to avoid punishment, and how to make damage. But out of the available applications that you listed, Kempo seems to me like your best choice. As much as I like the idea of Akido and Kung Fu, Akido isn't quite as practical as Kempo in my opinion, and Kung Fu, while it teaches both valuable philosophy and extremely valuable physical skills, it's application to real-world street fighting situations isn't always ideal. All the martial arts listed are great in their own ways, but in your case I would suggest Kempo.


----------



## exile (Nov 21, 2006)

thewhitemikevick said:


> out of the available applications that you listed, Kempo seems to me like your best choice.... Akido isn't quite as practical as Kempo in my opinion, and Kung Fu, while it teaches both valuable philosophy and extremely valuable physical skills, it's application to real-world street fighting situations isn't always ideal. All the martial arts listed are great in their own ways, but in your case I would suggest Kempo.



Mike---can you expand a bit on your thinking in this assessment? I'm just interested in what it is about kempo that strikes you as the best MA for street-defense. I myself love the _flow_ in the kenpo/kempo demos that I've seen, though TKD is my art, but I'm really curious about what it is in particular that kempo has which you find especially good as a street-combat art... :asian:


----------

